# Chart review



## becca12 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, I was asked by my clinic manager if there is a way for us to bill for chart reviews our Family Practice MDs do for a local counseling service.  Does anyone know of a website or some other resources that I could find the answer.  Or does anyone have any experience with this kind of billing?

Thank you

Rebecca


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 25, 2008)

Could you better define "local counseling service?"

Also, exactly what--other than arbitrarily flipping through the chart--are your providers doing in this instance?

I'll try to help, but would like a clearer picture.


----------



## becca12 (Apr 9, 2008)

Its a mental health department that is not connected to our clinic.  The chart review is for our state Medicaid program.  They just have to flip through the chart and make sure nothing medical is going on.  I am new to this clinic and I think that is all they do.

Rebecca


----------

